# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  This is what my PT has me doing for my torn pec

## Tommy Gunn

As some of you know, on March 21 while flat bench pressing I completely tore my pectoral major muscle from the tendon. I went to the doctor, got MRI's, even a second opinion, etc. 7 weeks later on May 9 I had surgery to repair this. My doctor reattached 80% of the tendon but 20% he couldn't because it was too scarred down.

Anyway, since than I have been going to physical therapy. I have 5 more weeks left of therapy and than I can start lifting again VERY lightly. This is what my PT has me doing right now:

1. PT does ultrasound 
2. PT does deep tissue massage
3. PT stretches me out
4. 6 minutes on arm bike
5. I than start my exercises. All of them I do 3x10:

Prone row 
Horizontal abduction with external rotation
Searratus punches
Tricep press ups
Scaption exercise
Front dumbell raises (with thumbs pointing up)
Bicep curls
Seated tricep pushdowns 
Cable Internal rotation
Cable External rotation


6. After my exercises. I ice my pec/shoulder/bi for 8 minutes.

How does that look?

----------

